# HT3813 tractor and SB1013B Snowblower



## lechner80 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anyone have a photo of the *attachment *mounted on a Ht3813 to use the SB1013B Snowblower this is the two stage shaft driven snowblower NOT the belt drive SB1013A. Thanks John


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might also want to try here - > http://www.mytractorforum.com/


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, you're the second person to ask questions about the "B" model lately.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...5057-honda-sb1013b-mounting-parts-needed.html

I don't know if the manuals and such for the snowblower for the H4514 can help you or not, but it uses something more along the lines of the snowblower you're looking for information for.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It feels like every post I make today is shifting the discussion. I just wanted to point out a nice looking Honda HT3813 with a snowblower in my local want-ads.
Link to KSL ad
Not a great photo, but it looks like a nice setup. That's all.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe the owner "Russ" can take some photos for you :wavetowel2:


----------



## lechner80 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You might also want to try here - > Tractor Forum : MyTractorForum.Com Tractor Forums


Thanks, I have posted there also


----------



## lechner80 (Jan 13, 2016)

dbert said:


> It feels like every post I make today is shifting the discussion. I just wanted to point out a nice looking Honda HT3813 with a snowblower in my local want-ads.
> Link to KSL ad
> Not a great photo, but it looks like a nice setup. That's all.


Actually what RUSS has for sale is the Single stage Snow *Thrower*


----------



## lechner80 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Maybe the owner "Russ" can take some photos for you :wavetowel2:


Actually what RUSS has for sale is the Single stage Snow *Thrower *SB1013A. The photo I'M looking for is 
of the *attachment *mounted on a Ht3813 to use the SB1013B *Snowblower *this is the two stage shaft driven snowblower NOT the belt drive SB1013A thrower. Thanks John


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I didn't even know that a shaft driven two stage was available for the HT3813. I'll keep poking around to see if I can find something, but so far the only thing I've found is the parts list on boats.net.

We'll definitely have to post up a bunch of pictures here if and when we find what everyone is looking for.


----------



## lechner80 (Jan 13, 2016)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Wow, you're the second person to ask questions about the "B" model lately.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...5057-honda-sb1013b-mounting-parts-needed.html
> 
> I don't know if the manuals and such for the snowblower for the H4514 can help you or not, but it uses something more along the lines of the snowblower you're looking for information for.


Actually It was me, I just thought that a new thread was more appropriate for the information I was looking for. Thanks John


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

bwdbrn1 said:


> ... but so far the only thing I've found is the parts list on boats.net.


Which I'm assuming is all the stuff found here?
sections and components for the Honda SB1013B A - Honda Two-Stage Snow Blower Attachment, Made in USA/


----------

